# Outstanding deposits for Forest Pines required please................



## Smiffy (Jan 22, 2019)

Have finally gotten around to checking the deposit situation for The Old Farts match, and notice the following players haven't paid a deposit yet (Â£35.00).
Please could you sort these out as soon as possible???
I have received a few "double payments" from people where it isn't quite clear who the "other" person is, so have sent these people PM's to clarify.
Many thanks.
Rob

*1. IMURG
2. CHRISD
3. FRAGGER
4. MOOGIE
5. JATES12
6. 
7. JOBR1850
8. RADBOURNE2010
9. TWINMAN
10. STEVEW86
11. HEAVY GREBO
12. 
13. GRUMPYJOCK
14. WOLF
15. NORRIN RADD
16. AARON MACHIN
17. CRAIG MACHIN*


----------



## GG26 (Jan 23, 2019)

Fairly sure I paid back in October.  Iâ€™ll double check when Iâ€™m home later.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 23, 2019)

Oops 
On it ðŸ‘


----------



## Wolf (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm on it


----------



## Imurg (Jan 23, 2019)

Likewise....


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 23, 2019)

GG26 said:



			Fairly sure I paid back in October.  Iâ€™ll double check when Iâ€™m home later.
		
Click to expand...

As will I geezer. I have been known to make mistakes before!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 23, 2019)

GG26 said:



			Fairly sure I paid back in October.  Iâ€™ll double check when Iâ€™m home later.
		
Click to expand...

Just double checked mate. You did pay on 24th October. Sorry about that.


----------



## User2021 (Jan 23, 2019)

sent it mate


----------



## GG26 (Jan 23, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Just double checked mate. You did pay on 24th October. Sorry about that.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Rob, not an easy task keeping track of it all.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 25, 2019)

Rob, is it OK to pay 1st Feb when Ive been paid? If you'd rather have it before just let me know and I'll pay, Jan is a horrendous month


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 26, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Rob, is it OK to pay 1st Feb when Ive been paid? If you'd rather have it before just let me know and I'll pay, Jan is a horrendous month
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 26, 2019)

Rob send me your details for paying mate please ,I will pay it on monday


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 27, 2019)

On its way as we speak. If i still have the relevant details?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 27, 2019)

grumpyjock said:



			On its way as we speak. If i still have the relevant details?
		
Click to expand...

You do Chris x


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jan 27, 2019)

Happy Birthday Smithy


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2019)

Kraxx68 said:



			Happy Birthday Smithy 

Click to expand...

Not another bus pass? Have you got room for them all Smiffy? ðŸ˜ Happy birthday mate. ðŸ‘


----------



## moogie (Jan 27, 2019)

Sorry Rob
I will get this sorted this week


----------



## moogie (Jan 28, 2019)

moogie said:



			Sorry Rob
I will get this sorted this week
		
Click to expand...


Sent to you just nowðŸ‘


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 28, 2019)

moogie said:



			Sent to you just nowðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Appreciate your prompt responses lads (and lass)
xxxxxx


----------



## Imurg (Jan 28, 2019)

Rob..
Thought I had you details but I can't find them....
Can you PM please
Ta


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 29, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Rob..
Thought I had you details but I can't find them....
Can you PM please
Ta
		
Click to expand...

Should be sitting there Geezer


----------



## teegirl (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks for organising again Rob, looking forward to the Lincolnshire invasion once again ......bring it on you little whipper snappers!! ðŸŒï¸â€â™‚ï¸ðŸŒï¸â€â™€ï¸ðŸŒï¸â€â™‚ï¸ðŸŒï¸â›³ðŸ˜›


----------

